# Computer tone and message while rebooting



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Anyone else ever heard a tone and or message from your car while rebooting? I know I truly have maybe been in the house too long without some time out in the real world, but a few days ago while rebooting the AWD trying to get 2020.12.6 SW to load - for the first time I heard a 3 or 4 note tone and then a message - very faint woman't voice give the command "Hello. One moment while I connect". After I heard it I rebooted twice more and heard it each time. 

I just remembered this tonight so I tried the RWD and I hear no tone or voice. I rebooted the AWD car again tonight and I hear the tone, but not the message.

Has anyone ever heard a tone or message while rebooting? It's about 20 seconds after the screen go black before the Tesla T logo comes back on. 

It's OK if you think I'm crazy because I am getting there, but would love to know if you've ever heard a tone/message while rebooting. Just in case I also turned the AC off before the reboot.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Have you discussed this with a mental health professional?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Tesla Newbie said:


> Have you discussed this with a mental health professional?


Not yet and know it may be approaching that time. Just wondering if anyone else's car loves them enough to talk to them like mine does me.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Not those exact words, but I just did a reboot and I did hear a woman's voice say something like, "Why are you sitting in the car by yourself in garage? I swear, sometimes I think you care more about that car than you do about me." What's really odd is that the voice didn't seem like it was coming out of the speakers.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I just got a confirmation from my partner that indeed the computer tone is there. I can not do anything to get the message part of it again. Can definitely confirm there is a few note tone about 20 seconds after the screen goes blank. I know I'm not the only one with a Christine version of a Model 3. 

I do think I'm about to hit my limit of being inside, however.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

BluestarE3 said:


> Not those exact words, but I just did a reboot and I did hear a woman's voice say something like, "Why are you sitting in the car by yourself in garage? I swear, sometimes I think you care more about that car than you do about me." What's really odd is that the voice didn't seem like it was coming out of the speakers.


LOL, I get that all the time from my wife. Which is hypocritical as she now exclusively drives my 3 to work while I remain stuck at home with our kids. She hasn't driven her car for over a month.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Out of my immense respect for you, @GDN, and even though I was certain that you must be off your rocker, I decided to check to see if your claim might have any validity. I turned off the radio and the climate so that the car could be completely quiet. I did a double-scroll reboot and waited for the screen to go black. In the minute or so between the black screen and the appearance of the Tesla logo, I heard...nothing. Not a peep. No tones, no woman's voice(or a man's or a child's). Nothing, nada, zip.

GDN, you know how much I think of you. You're almost like a brother. So, it is with great sensitivity that I beg you to seek help. I realize that can be difficult to do in these times, but there are ways. Dr. Phil has that Doctor on Demand where you can obtain therapy by facetime. If you can't afford it. we'll take up a collection. Hell, I pay for it myself if necessary. Please. Before you sink any further, find someone to talk to. Please...


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Did you butt-dial someone and get their voicemail with the car partially sending the sound to the speakers in the car?

Check your phone's outgoing call log for that date.time. 

Other than that don't worry about hearing voices. We all do. As long as they're not arguing with each other while totally ignoring you, all is well. IMHO (from all of me).


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I turned off the AC, I turned off the Radio, last weekend just to truly confirm what I was hearing - I even turned off my iPhone to guarantee the message came from the car.

OK - challenge accepted - I will have to do my best to get it recorded. It is the most faint thing you'll hear. I'll have to see if I can get release from my padded cell for the recording.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

OK - at 30 -31 seconds is the tone. You can watch all 50 some odd seconds, but this clip starts playing just a few seconds before. Enjoy.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> OK - at 30 -31 seconds is the tone. You can watch all 50 some odd seconds, but this clip starts playing just a few seconds before. Enjoy.


Okay, I hear it in the video!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

GDN said:


> I'll have to see if I can get release from my padded cell for the recording.


 Don't forget your helmet. Safety first!


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Any devices plugged into your USB ports? OBD device, perhaps? Maybe something is powering off and back on with the reboot.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Mystery solved!

I rebooted my Model 3, and had my iPhone on a 3rd party wireless charging pad. My iPhone chimed with the "charging" sound at about exactly the same number of seconds as the video, indicating that USB comes alive at that moment (and possibly Bluetooth as well).

So it's something you have either on wireless charging or plugged into USB, or in the case of the OP, probably really chatty Bluetooth on an Android phone detecting the MCU booting up.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JasonF said:


> Mystery solved!
> 
> I rebooted my Model 3, and had my iPhone on a 3rd party wireless charging pad. My iPhone chimed with the "charging" sound at about exactly the same number of seconds as the video, indicating that USB comes alive at that moment (and possibly Bluetooth as well).
> 
> So it's something you have either on wireless charging or plugged into USB, or in the case of the OP, probably really chatty Bluetooth on an Android phone detecting the MCU booting up.


Man - you're going to take the wind out of my sails. I just knew my car was possessed or something, but you are the winner. I just went out to confirm - Alexa Auto - reboots when the USB ports get power. Forgot I even had it plugged in. Don't really use it, it was a cheap experiment.

This brings up an interesting point - when you reboot the MCU, the USB ports lose and regain power.

Thanks for that information. What is interesting is this past weekend I know it was telling me it was going to connect, it has quit saying that. I just get the tone, but it has been identified. No more special car.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

So no more voices??

I have some extra to share. Just sayin'!


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Impressive sleuthing guys. All this time I was convinced it was an old girlfriend from high school stalking you from the frunk. 

For the record, just because there‘s a logical explanation doesn’t meant that you’re not not-crazy. (It’s too early in the morning to figure out if that sentence has the appropriate number of negatives.)


----------

